# Checklist of documents for Express Entry



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi,

Do any one have checklist of documents which required to apply for Express Entry.

I am aware with basic requirement such ad IELTS Minimum score (6 band in each) and education credentials assessment.

Thank You.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Try checking the government's website. Trust the source, not a bunch of random people on the internet.


----------



## mirenkaramta (Nov 12, 2014)

aarif said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do any one have checklist of documents which required to apply for Express Entry.
> 
> ...


go through the link:
Fill out your profile ? Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)


----------

